# Problems delivering



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

One of my does has been going through labour for hours! Iv left her alone all day and I had a look to see how she was getting on and she's still fairly large and full of young but at 9am this morning she delivered 2 and there hasn't been any more since.

Any idea what I should do?


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Fortunately I haven't had many problems with pregnant does. Although once I had a doe that was pregnant for a long time; it felt like it was taking forever. She delivered an entire litter of stillborn pups. I had a strange feeling that something was wrong, because her belly was hard during pregnancy...

Hoping someone with more experience can help you out.


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

So far iv not had any problems except from the occasional few getting eaten. I don't know if I should phone my friend who's a vet or if I should just wait it out and see.

Thanks though for your input it's very much appreciated


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Definitely double check this but I think after 24 hours you're supposed to be pretty darn concerned.  Keep that vet's number handy.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Nothing you can do really, dout majority of vets would attempt a ceserian on a mouse. Id just keep an eye on her and is she goes down hill put her out of her missery


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

^ Yes. By keeping the vet's number handy I meant for euthanasia, not an attempt to save the babies. I really hope your girl pulls through.


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

The vet is my friend luckily, she said if she's still the same by 10pm tonight, she will take her away. I'm not that sensitive about the whole euthanise subject because I already per warned my partner that he may have to 'do the deed' but I would hope that everything is fine but there does seem to be some sort of blockage possibly a breeched pinky but either way It's not looking hopeful


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Got pictures on iPad to see if you guys can help any! The 2 pinkies are unusually small!


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

They may be premature. Just leave her be for the night.


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Ok will do  thanks, ill keep you all posted and let you know what happens tomorrow


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Definitely keeping her in my thoughts! I'm thrilled you have a vet ready to help if needed.


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Seafolly said:


> Definitely keeping her in my thoughts! I'm thrilled you have a vet ready to help if needed.


Thanks! I'm rather worried, i had the vet up she has done something I didn't expect, she opened the snakes Viv, put the snake in a smaller container and put the mouse cage on the heat mat and under the heat bulb! Now personally I thought 1: would tease the snake and 2: scare the mouse? But apparently that's what she advises! She's not taking her with her tonight and she's trying everything possible before taking the euthanise route! So glad she knows how much I care about my mice!


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Just a thought increase temp to about 78F and humidity upto 60 per cent and place her in total darkness and in as quiet a spot as possible.


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

That's exactly what the vet said! It was so kind of her to come out so late at night when she's not even on call! Iv been told that if she doesn't either deliver the rest or absorb them even though it's unusual that iv to take her to the vet school! I was warned that I might not have her returned to me but if they are willing to help then it's at least worth a try


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Ok so we took her to the vets today and they gave her some sort of injection and she's went into labour again! Apparently she had gotten a bit stressed and was holding them in. I didn't even know this was possible. So she is going to stay at the vets over night and they are going to phone me in the morning and let me know what's happening with her! I would have given up by now if i didn't have a small animal vet local! It may have been the noise yesterday of us hammering in the mouse room while we were building a racking system, although I checked on her 3 times yesterday without moving anything to see how she was doing so I don't know if that was part of it


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Hammering sounds about right, haha. I'm glad she's likely going to be okay! How are the pinkies that were born already?


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

They are really small iv got them onto another doe that's only got 2 fuzzies because she had 4 in her litter and ate 2 of them maybe even more I'm not sure lol but they aren't looking that great, don't think I will be using either that male or the female again, just find them nice pet homes


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

I got a phone call from the vet saying there has been further complications with her and that they were advising to euthanise her, so we decided that we would let them decide and do what they think is best, poor doe, the vet told me not to feel too bad because most people would just put them down themselves and that at least I tried to get her help even though it's probably cost me a small fortune. I checked on her 2 pinkies earlier and they have big bellies now so here's hoping they get big and strong fast


----------

